# The Piranha Diet



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been reading in some old threads and just going through old topics about nutrition and I have noticed a lot of posts relating to "What can I feed my Piranhas"

I have put together a quick reference thread that new Members to Piranha-Fury can check over and also be directed to when they ask for more ideas on feeding and nutrition.

Best diet is a diverse diet (Arguable topic) But also has been proven to be healthy and error proof. 
A piranhas diet should include the following. (All examples should be Market or Pet store bought, be served raw and completely thawed out with having NO preservatives)

*1.Tiger shrimp flesh ( shell on for bigger piranhas)
2.Any white fish fillet, this includes Smelt, Tilapia, Catfish, Sole.
3.Scallops
4.Squid
5.Krill 
6.Crickets
7.Earth worms
8.Blood worms ( juvenile piranhas)
9.Green peas.
10.Spinach
11.Hikari Gold pellets.
*
Mammalian meat such as Mice, Beef heart, and lean steak should be kept to a minimum in a Piranhas diet. For more info on this subject click Here
Live feeders such as Goldfish should be completely be avoided due to having very little nutritional value and also having a high risk of carrying worms and other bacteria that can take out your piranhas fast. Yes feeder fish are inexpensive, convenient and are interesting to watch when being hunted down in the tank but in the long run it will save you money from having to buy expensive Meds ( if you even catch the disease in time) or even replacing your dead piranhas with new ones. If you must feed them something alive feed them Crayfish. Crayfishes are very nutritious and rich in carotene. They should be quarantined for a period of time. Quarantine

WARNING: Alive feeders such as Mice and Crayfish can do some serious damage to a Piranha during an attack and yet again should be avoided. Piranhas are designed to kill with quick fierce attacks but this does not make them invincible to the defenses of other creatures like Mice teeth and Crayfish claws.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very good informations, very true in many ways also. I think this should be pin to help Piranha owners that are new to Piranha hobby understand what to feed their Piranhas. I love how you put raw Tiger Shrimp as the first on the list.







That's what I always feed my Piraya!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree that it's a very good thread!
It's great that you pointed out "Raw."

One quick point I think is important about earthworms, is to not use those that have just come out of a recently 'chemical-fertilized' lawn.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Great thread mate...thats the info people need, hope a mod pins this


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey thanks guys.

I though it would really help out because like i said i was cruising around in some old topics and threads and this question came up a lot of times. So there are the answers with back ground information. 
Copy, Paste the link into a thread and the New P-Fury member will have his answers, Done !


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Hey thanks guys.
> 
> I though it would really help out because like i said i was cruising around in some old topics and threads and this question came up a lot of times. So there are the answers with back ground information.
> Copy, Paste the link into a thread and the New P-Fury member will have his answers, Done !


i thought this was a great topic, not to be a prick or think i know what im talking about i noticed you said when feeding mice be carefull because of them biting i wonder if anyone has experienced this before considering that most piranhas attack from the back at least mine do and most of the time the mice is swimming for its life not trying to defend it, i dont know just curious no big deal


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Personally saw it before my friend,

In this case the mouse was in the middle of the tank and was heading over to the back of the tank. The red bellies were not into to much of a frenzy but one Rbp attacked him on a vertical angle ( T-boned his underside). I do agree however that they strike from the back but when stuff is floating they usually strike under it and in the middle area, size depending i guess. They don't do the jaws like dorsal fin protruding through the water and approaching from behind though. So the Rbp attacked it and bit it in between the back legs area ( oh the pain !) and as the Rbp Piranha was bringing it down into the tank the mouse wrapped itself around and nailed the Rbp in the gill / jaw area. left a nasty wound. Now i know the odds are in favor for the piranha and i have only seen this happen once and most likely i wont see it again, But if people don't know or don't put it together that it can happen they might be disappointed/ Upset that it did happen because they want to take care of there Piranhas and Not put them in situations where there could be injured, even if its likely to happen.

And your not being a prick, no worries !

The mouse not being in its element also helps the " take down" i think because it has to worry about breathing, Swimming and defending and we all know the end result of this. Guess the mouse i saw just had more of a mindset in defense and survival.
Also with cray fish, its never happened to my piranha but when i used to house cray fish as feeders they would grab my little golden algae eater and pinch them to death and they used to fight each other. They have quite a punch behind the claw and im sure if a piranha gave it a chance the cray fish would grab on to it too. Never saw it happen but then again it can happen.

Its all about Precautions if you are for Zero stress environments for your Piranhas


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Personally saw it before my friend,
> 
> In this case the mouse was in the middle of the tank and was heading over to the back of the tank. The red bellies were not into to much of a frenzy but one Rbp attacked him on a vertical angle ( T-boned his underside). I do agree however that they strike from the back but when stuff is floating they usually strike under it and in the middle area, size depending i guess. They don't do the jaws like dorsal fin protruding through the water and approaching from behind though. So the Rbp attacked it and bit it in between the back legs area ( oh the pain !) and as the Rbp Piranha was bringing it down into the tank the mouse wrapped itself around and nailed the Rbp in the gill / jaw area. left a nasty wound. Now i know the odds are in favor for the piranha and i have only seen this happen once and most likely i wont see it again, But if people don't know or don't put it together that it can happen they might be disappointed/ Upset that it did happen because they want to take care of there Piranhas and Not put them in situations where there could be injured, even if its likely to happen.
> 
> ...


well said man, you know your stuff, thanks


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well done.

Topic should be pinned.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

well said


----------



## Relanim (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmmm..... I'm taking your advice right now and picking up some Tiger Shrimp in a few minutes. Nice post!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Definitely a pinned topic.


----------

